# Adam Adamowicz ist tot!



## Robonator (13. Februar 2012)

Der Konzeptkünstler Adam Adamowicz ist verstorben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am 10.2.2012 ist er an Krebs gestorben.

Adam war der kreative Kopf welcher viele Dinge für die Welten von Fallout 3 und Skyrim entwarf.
Am Freitag widmete Bethesdas Studiodirektor Todd Howard ihm, zum Gedenken, den AIAS-Award von Skyrim.
Ein Nachruf für ihn und seine Werke ist hier zu finden:
Awesome Robo!: Farewell Adam Adamowicz : The Visual Mind Behind Fallout 3



Schade um ihn. Ich denke die Videospielszene hat einen wichtigen Künstler verloren 
Rest in peace Adam.


Quellen:
Bethesda Softworks - Adam Adamowicz verstorben - OnlineWelten.com
Fallout 3: Konzeptkünstler Adam Adamovicz ist tot


----------



## JawMekEf (13. Februar 2012)

Mein Beileid,


----------



## Gamefruit93 (13. Februar 2012)

Und wieder geht ein kreatives Genie gen Himmel.
R.I.P.

Btw: Der sieht ein bisschen aus wie Bruce Willis, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Februar 2012)

hab den namen zwar eben das erste mal gelesen, trotzdem schade. was genau hat er bei skyrim mitentwickelt? weiß das einer zufällig?


----------



## Hugo78 (13. Februar 2012)

R.I.P. Adam ...


----------



## butter_milch (13. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> hab den namen zwar eben das erste mal gelesen, trotzdem schade. was genau hat er bei skyrim mitentwickelt? weiß das einer zufällig?


 
Er war Konzeptzeichner und wenn ich mir FO3 und Skyrim so ansehe ein verdammt guter. Gott, liebe ich das Design von FO3, ich würde es am liebsten gleich nochmal anfangen.

Schade, dass er gestorben ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Februar 2012)

Das ist bitter und ein absoluter Verlust für die Branche.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Februar 2012)

R.i.p.


----------



## facehugger (14. Februar 2012)

Sehr schade, er hatte es echt drauf...

Gruß


----------



## Do Berek (14. Februar 2012)

Ruhe er in Frieden.Hab FO 3 leider nicht gespielt,aber sobald ich Skyrim anfange werd ich an ihn denken.


----------



## Johnny05 (14. Februar 2012)

Ein schwerer Verlust für die Branche,denn solche kreativen Köpfe sind kaum zu ersetzen.Ruhe in Frieden,Adam.


----------



## Jan565 (14. Februar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, was interessiert mich das ob einer Stirbt. Die tun so als ob es das ungewöhnlichste von der Welt ist das man irgendwann mal ins Gras beißt. Ich kannte den Typen nicht, demnach mir egal was der gemacht hat oder sonst was. 

Kann den ganzen rubel darum nicht verstehen und auch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Februar 2012)

Gibt aber welche die sich für seinen Tod interessieren, z.B. Fan's und Kunstbegeisterte die seine Arbeit schätzen und vielleicht auch einfach nur normale Menschen denen es nicht am Arsch vorbeigeht.

Nicht zuletzt seine Familien und Angehörigen. Und wenns dich nicht interessiert musst du hier nichts schreiben - den es interessiert auch niemanden ob's dich interessiert


----------



## Adam West (14. Februar 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> denn es interessiert auch niemanden ob's dich interessiert


 
und genau aus diesem Grund kann auch er seine Meinung so hier zum Ausdruck bringen 

@topic: Leider höre ich diesen Namen zum ersten Mal, bevor ich hier Beileid heuchel, nehme ich es einfach mal als Fakt hin, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

MfG


----------



## Anchorage (14. Februar 2012)

Ich kann bei einer News nicht wirklich trauern zusätzlich kenne ich den werten Adam ja garnicht.

Ich trauer um vieles aber um eines ganz sicherlich nicht und zwar um Menschen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Februar 2012)

Anchorage schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trauer um vieles aber um eines ganz sicherlich nicht und zwar um Menschen.


Sign.

Wobei man natürlich seine Arbeit schätzen kann. Das Design dieser Spiele ist verdammt noch mal geil.


----------



## tiga05 (14. Februar 2012)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich kann bei einer News nicht wirklich trauern zusätzlich kenne ich den werten Adam ja garnicht.
> 
> Ich trauer um vieles aber um eines ganz sicherlich nicht und zwar um Menschen.


 
Schon mal einen Menschen verloren, der dir wichtig war?

Dann merkst du mal wie du trauern kannst.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Februar 2012)

> Schon mal einen Menschen verloren, der dir wichtig war?
> 
> Dann merkst du mal wie du trauern kannst.


 
Scheint wohl nicht. Ich schon, deshalb würde es mir nie in den Sinn kommen solchen Quatsch rauszulassen. 
Schon alleine aus Respekt und Anstand gegenüber den Angehörigen würde ich das nicht machen. 

Es muss ja auch niemand trauer heucheln aber sich noch cool zu finden, dass es einem nichts ausmacht kann man schön für sich behalten - zeugt nicht gerade von einem sozialen Charakter. Ist halt meine Meinung.

@Topic
Gibt es im Netz auch Skizzen usw. wo seine Projekte wo er mitgearbeitet hat noch in Entwicklung waren?
Finde das immer wieder Interessant zu sehen... 

Mfg


----------



## Rivaldo (14. Februar 2012)

Sehr schade um diesen hochtalentierten Menschen. Er wäre sonst höchstwahrscheinlich auch für Fallout 4 der richtungsbestimmende Mann für das Artconcept gewesen.

Zu den hirnlosen Kommentaren über mir: 
Wenn euch dieser Künstler nicht bekannt ist oder nicht interessiert, wozu kommt ihr dann überhaupt hier reingeschneit um euren geistigen Müll auf armseligste Art abzulassen? Wahrscheinlich um zu zeigen, daß ihr nen abscheulichen Charakter habt. Da fällt mir nur eines dazu ein: unterste Schublade.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (14. Februar 2012)

Immer diese Pseudo-harten like Jan565 oder Anchorage.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (14. Februar 2012)

Erstmal Dank an Robonator für die News, auch wenn es nicht erfreuliches ist
Schade wirklich ein kreativer Mensch der nicht mehr da ist, Krebs ist schon was verdammt schreckliches. Hoffe er ruht in frieden.





Jan565 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, was interessiert mich das ob einer Stirbt. Die tun so als ob es das ungewöhnlichste von der Welt ist das man irgendwann mal ins Gras beißt. Ich kannte den Typen nicht, demnach mir egal was der gemacht hat oder sonst was.
> 
> Kann den ganzen rubel darum nicht verstehen und auch nicht nachvollziehen.


 
Juhu, ein Tip von mir: Wenn mich etwas nicht interessiert, dann lasse ich es links liegen und investiere keine Zeit in das "unwichtige", kann ja sein das Gras gemäht werden muss...

Nur mal so am Rande, wie schon erwähnt, gibt es einfach mitgefühl. Vor allen Dingen für Menschen die vor ihrem tot vieleicht gelitten haben? Keine erwartet von jemanden das er weint, oder in ohnmacht fällt, aber so ein Kommentar lässt am besten, ist meine Meinung. Du hast deine Meinung kund gegeben und gut ist, bloß sehe ich nicht den Benefit für dich, oder jemand anderen?


PS: Beileid bekunden heisst doch nicht das man sich die Augen ausweint. Es ist nicht so, das jemand aus meiner Familie verstorben wäre. Aber es zu bekunden zeigt doch einfach nur Respekt gegenüber dem Menschen und vieleicht sogar etwas Anteilnahme für seine Familie. Oh man... was für eine Diskussion...


----------



## Adam West (14. Februar 2012)

Das aber auch bei jeder News, zum Ableben einer Person, dieses gehate hier losgeht... lasst doch den Leuten ihre Meinung.
Sie sagen nicht, dass das Thema sie nicht interessiert, sie sagen nur, das sie nicht trauern.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (14. Februar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Das aber auch bei jeder News, zum Ableben einer Person, dieses gehate hier losgeht... lasst doch den Leuten ihre Meinung.
> Sie sagen nicht, dass das Thema sie nicht interessiert, sie sagen nur, das sie nicht trauern.


 
Okay du hast vollkommen recht, jeder darf seine Meinung sagen, ich muss sie auch nicht teilen, so wie die anderen nicht meine 

Aber der *TYP* hat heinen Namen und er beisst nicht ins *GRAS*, er ist verstorben. Es geht mir etwas um die Art und Weise. Ich finde diese Ausdruckweise etwas fehl am Platzt, weil wir reden nicht von einem Mainboard oder einem Laufwerk, sondern einen Menschen. 

Ich finde es bedauernswert wenn jemand wegen einer Krankheit, zu wenig Nahrung oder sinnlose Gewalt verstirbt...


----------



## Adam West (14. Februar 2012)

CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> Okay du hast vollkommen recht, jeder darf seine Meinung sagen, ich muss sie auch nicht teilen, so wie die anderen nicht meine
> 
> Aber der *TYP* hat heinen Namen und er beisst nicht ins *GRAS*, er ist verstorben. Es geht mir etwas um die Art und Weise. Ich finde diese Ausdruckweise etwas fehl am Platzt, weil wir reden nicht von einem Mainboard oder einem Laufwerk, sondern einen Menschen.
> 
> Ich finde es bedauernswert wenn jemand wegen einer Krankheit, zu wenig Nahrung oder sinnlose Gewalt verstirbt...


 
Gut, über die Ausdrucksweise unserer Mitforuminer hier kann man sich natürlich aufregen, das hätte man auch etwas taktvoller machen können. 

Nichts desto trotz verstehe ich beide Seiten und man sollte hier schon einen gewissen Meinungsspielraum lassen, die Ausdrcuksweise mal außen vor gelassen 

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Februar 2012)

CruSaDer1981, du hast das sehr gut formuliert. Es werden sich nie alle Menschen auf demselben Niveau bewegen. Genauso wie mein Vater eine überfahrene Katze von der Strasse räumt, während andere lieblos x-Mal darüberfahren. 

Und zur Ausdrucksweise, das beginnt doch alles auf dem Schulhof (zum Glück bin ich kein Schüler mehr).  Je vulgärer die Sprache desto cooler *solls* sein.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (14. Februar 2012)

Du hast so recht und dem ist auch nichts mehr hinzuzuügen. Mir wurde es halt so beigebracht


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. Februar 2012)

R.i.p...


----------



## lunar19 (14. Februar 2012)

> Ich kann bei einer News nicht wirklich trauern zusätzlich kenne ich den werten Adam ja garnicht.
> Ich trauer um vieles aber um eines ganz sicherlich nicht und zwar um Menschen.



Ich würds anders ausdrücken: "Ich kann bei einer News nicht wirklich trauern, denn ich kenne den werten Adam ja garnicht. *ABER:* Ich trauer darum, dass ein Mensch gestorben ist" So ist´s wohl angemessen


----------



## -Cryptic- (15. Februar 2012)

Scheiss Krebs. 
Wieder einer viel zu jung von uns gegangen. *seufz* Es ist wirklich eine Schande das wir im Weltall nach Leben suchen aber unsere eigene Welt samt der Krankheiten und Probleme noch nicht in den Griff bekommen haben.

Ruhe in Frieden, Adam.


----------



## sethdiabolos (15. Februar 2012)

Er wirkt auf mich etwas wie Tom Hanks in Forrest Gump, was keine Beleidigung sein soll, Forrest Gump ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme.


----------



## RedBrain (15. Februar 2012)

Der Krebs hat seine Wege durchkreuzt! R.I.P.


----------



## Anchorage (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte euch nur sagen das ich bei meinem Kommentar einfach nur meine eigene meinung vertretten habe. Ich kann verstehen wieso sich so viele Leute über mein Komentar aufregen bzw. mich dafür hassen.Aber es ist eben meine meinung. Es hat rein garnix mit coolnes zu tun.Coolnes ist für mich egal das ist für die Leute die einfach nix draufhaben und sich deshalb so voll toll zeigen müssen.Es ist halt einiges in meinem Leben passiert was mich mitlerweile so denken lässt. Und Leute denkt immer daran hinter einer meinung steckt immer eine Geschichte.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich. 

MFG Anchorage
p.s Ich entschuldige mich für meine Leghastenie


----------

